# سؤال لأهل الخبرة حول معقم لمصانع الأغذية



## حلويس (9 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
هل يعرف أحد من الأعضاء تركيبة لمعقم أو منظف ليستخدم لمصانع الأغذية من خطوط انتاج و غيرها؟
مع الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 مايو 2012)

Search for:  TEGO 51 
IUPAC Name:  2-[2-(carboxymethylamino)ethylamino]e... 
CAS Number:  6843-97-6 
Chemical Formula: C[SUB]18[/SUB]H[SUB]40[/SUB]ClN[SUB]3[/SUB]O[SUB]2[/SUB]


----------



## حلويس (10 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم
لكن هل يتم عادة استخدام هذه المادة لوحدها؟ أم يتم اعداد تركيبة معينة تحتوي على هذه المادة؟
و ذلك للانتاج بشكل تجاري لتباع لمصانع الأغذية


----------

